# 250 mg test e is this to less for a first cycle



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Right guys got all my gear ordered for my first cycle

Im 14 stone and 14.7 b/f (according to the machine in the gym dont no how accruate this is.

I am going to do weeks 1-10 250mgs test E

(reason for this is that my b/f is a little high and dont really want to add much more b/f just want to use the test to cut and lean up abit more ) or should i just go for 500 mgs a week )

my pct will be

clomid 100/100/100/100

nova 40/40/20/20

and extra nova on hand incase of gyno.

any advice huys would be appreciated .


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

If your using to cut then 250mg will be fine, you may add some lean tissue if this is your first cycle also.

Better PCT would be:

Clomid 100/50/50/25

Nolva 40/20/20/20


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

You won t see anything with so little test.You either need to add an other drug such as Primobolan or add more test .


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

as it my first cycle i just want to stick to one compound . the test e i have ordered is 200mg/ml so would you say 400mg a week would this be ok .


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Up to you mate, you do not need to add anything else.

Seeing as you are cutting i personally wouldnt bother running higher doses your in a cal deficit anyway.

Do you have amps of a multi vial?

Either way 400mg is also fine mate.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

multi vial mate . tiger pharma you heard of them mate


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

JPO said:


> as it my first cycle i just want to stick to one compound . the test e i have ordered is 200mg/ml so would you say 400mg a week would this be ok .


If you re prone to androgenic sides use something else , not testosterone .With 250 mg /week u re very unlikely to reach supraphysiological test levels so u could stay natural and not bother taking it 

So u either take more or take something else with it , or I don't see the point of you using AAS


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Should see gains with that if you eat enough, personally I'd bump it to 500mg


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks for the replys ill bump it to 500mgs and watch myself grow if my diet is clean should i be able to keep my b/f at the stage it is now .


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

Andrikos said:


> You won t see anything with so little test.You either need to add an other drug such as Primobolan or add more test .


What? i have frends that have grown first cycle very well on 250mg of test a week,


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Andrikos said:


> You won t see anything with so little test.You either need to add an other drug such as Primobolan or add more test .


This isn't true, I know people who have gained well on that amount for a first cycle and a few people on here have, end of the day your diet dictates how well you gain.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh i think iv'e misunderstood, your not cutting??

You want to get bigger but not add B/f, maybe even reduce it??


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Andrikos said:


> If you re prone to androgenic sides use something else , not testosterone .With 250 mg /week u re very unlikely to reach supraphysiological test levels so u could stay natural and not bother taking it
> 
> So u either take more or take something else with it , or I don't see the point of you using AAS


Unless you have massive bull like testes that produce test at a furious rate of knots then 200-250mg of test a week is supraphysical given that the average is.. what... 11 a day?? so thats 77 a week??

200-250 is ok if you are looking at a basic cut, even to gain a little...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Think natty test is like 7mg per day..... i think.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Think natty test is like 7mg per day..... i think.


Mine is 100mg per day:lol:


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

massive bull like testes:lol:


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Should see gains with that if you eat enough, personally I'd bump it to 500mg


Indeedyo


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> This isn't true, I know people who have gained well on that amount for a first cycle and a few people on here have, end of the day your diet dictates how well you gain.


True. ..and I bet there are people out there who are shooting fake and making major improvements

All I 'm saying is that our friend should make the best of this cycle .Using a bit more wouldn t hurt him .

Btw in very well controled clinical trials on healthy adults, 300 mg of enanthate is established as the minimum amount for gains .


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Andrikos said:


> Btw in very well controled clinical trials on healthy adults, 300 mg of enanthate is established as the minimum amount for gains .


Lol I don't see why, he's taking a fair amount more test than his body produces so should see gains on that.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Andrikos said:


> If you re prone to androgenic sides use something else , not testosterone .With 250 mg /week u re very unlikely to reach supraphysiological test levels so u could stay natural and not bother taking it
> 
> So u either take more or take something else with it , or I don't see the point of you using AAS


This just isn't true. 250mg week will def put you in the supraphysiological state, because even taking into account that sust for example contains 176mg of test per 250mg thats still over 3 x you natty levels if you are young.

NB, it's 4-9mg per day.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Andrikos said:


> Btw in very well controled clinical trials on healthy adults, 300 mg of enanthate is established as the minimum amount for gains .


Iv'e had enough, ok show us these well controlled clinical trials then (cant wait for this :laugh, you are talking rubbish mate.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

my first cycle was 250mg of sust, for 8 weeks and i put on over 20lb, so it must of been all in my mind?


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

I have seen my mate gain on 250mg a week.. so bullsh1t i think not..

To be honest that's probably what dose I will use for 10 weeks when I eventually take the plunge.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Iv'e had enough, ok show us these well controlled clinical trials then (cant wait for this :laugh, you are talking rubbish mate.


http://ajpendo.physiology.org/cgi/content/full/281/6/E1172

I m not saying he won t see anything , in fact if you see this one he could use even 125mg .

The point is to make the best out of it and that s how I see it , if his gains/weight loss are average he ll probably look worse after the PCT.That 's what I am thinking and it may be rubbish , who knows.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Andrikos said:


> http://ajpendo.physiology.org/cgi/content/full/281/6/E1172
> 
> I m not saying he won t see anything , in fact if you see this one he could use even 125mg .
> 
> The point is to make the best out of it and that s how I see it , if his gains/weight loss are average he ll probably look worse after the PCT.That 's what I am thinking and it may be rubbish , who knows.


Interesting... but if you look it could also happen at 50mg... I dont think he will look worse with good pct, good training and diet... I also find that dosage and response is very person dependant... different people might need different doses to make the same or similar gains...


----------



## Essexmike (Sep 2, 2011)

I ran a 5 week course of anavar 100mg per day with little change and have now followed onto my 10 week test e cycle. 250mg a week. I am now at the end of week 2 and already noticing the difference. People have started to comment about me getting bigger.

I would say you will def see gains on a low dose and hopefully keep sides under control.

This is also my first cycle so thought this would be of interest.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

i'm currently cruising on 250 mg of sust e10d and still seeing gains(as well as fat loss)! if aiming for pure mass though i would go for 500mg pw imo.


----------



## holyroider (Aug 24, 2011)

Even 100-75 mg would still make you gain but not at a supernatural limit it's like going natural but with four balls :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Personally i'd bump to 400mgs/ week and eat clean, you should add muscle and reduce fat if you work hard in the gym and get enough protein in. However bare in mind protein does convert to fat if you have too much, so don't eat like an animal and miss out the cardio.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Hate it when old threads get bumped.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

stack it with anavar 50mg ed you'll see good gains


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> Unless you have massive bull like testes that produce test at a furious rate of knots then 200-250mg of test a week is supraphysical given that the average is.. what... 11 a day?? so thats 77 a week??
> 
> 200-250 is ok if you are looking at a basic cut, even to gain a little...


x2


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

cuggster said:


> stack it with anavar 50mg ed you'll see good gains


I think he'll be fckin huge now mate after being on it for about 3 years.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

andysutils said:


> I think he'll be fckin huge now mate after being on it for about 3 years.


Lol


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Didn't realise this thread was that old lol


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/169904-anyone-done-test-250mg-pw.html


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

the key is diet. if you have a low carb+fat diet, plenty of protein. good rest and effective w/o regime then you'll see that bf drop. if you want to use compounds to give you a boost then clen and T3 will work well. but if you really want to use test then i'd dose it at 400mg pw so pinning will be easy for you but take adex at .5 e3d to keep that test high and the estrogen conversion really low. you'll burn fat and add muscle.


----------

